

Ask HN: How to get traction for programmers' community? Or stop doing it? - pankratiev

I made the site for programmers for exchanging information, with a very flexible posts-filter.<p>I submitted a link to the site on HN and people said that it is interesting and useful.<p>Later I emailed a message with a link to Guido van Rossum to share with him what I've made in Python. He tweeted about the site: http://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/24148697432457216 and after that there was a little buzz in Twitter, after which approximately 500 users registered on the site.<p>I received emails and comments that it is very good idea, that they see big potential in it. I saw that people like it, they said that I should continue working on it. But now all is silent.<p>Please, help me to make a decision: should I continue or stop doing it?
======
keesj
1\. What do you want to get out of it? 2\. Do you see this happening? If not,
stop. 3\. If you're not sure, what do you need to make it happen? 4\. Does
that seem viable? 5\. If not stop. 6\. Otherwise continue.

~~~
pankratiev
My main goal is to make it useful for people, and I know that it can be useful
and convenient. But it is hard to explain to people that it can be useful.

